# Crate training problem



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

I am having problems with Chanel. She was crate trained. She wouldn't pee in her cage at all. I used to let her out of her crate and take her outside to pee, and she would come into my room (hardwood floor), and after a while she would pee when she was out of the crate. Now I am having problems...I just let her out before I left today, came back 2 hours later and she peed in her crate on her bed. She has been doing this lately and I am at my wits end. She isn't drinking too much water and I give her MANY opportunities to go potty outside. I might need one of those doggy bells so she can tell me when she has to go when she is out of the crate. But she is now peeing in her crate on her blankets, and I keep having to wash them. Help?

Oh, I forgot to add that she used to use pee pads. I had one out and she peed right next to it. Ugh!

~Elegant


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Sorry to hear about your issue. Whatever she pees on, you should take it out of her crate. If she pees on her bed or blankie, leave it out even if she ends up sleeping without anything. That way you don't have to do the laundry everyday








, and you can easily clean her crate if she pees in it. It's probably easier for her to see what she did wrong too. This is just a suggestion. GOOD LUCK


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 20, 2004)

If Abby pees on her blankets, I take them and they are put outside until I do the washing. Unless it was my fault, like I didn't take her out or something - then I do it straight away. Otherwise, I don't do special washes for her - I wash mid week and then on the weekend anyway. She only did it a few times. When she realised she didn't get a replacement, clean, fluffy blanket (I do always put one of those baby changing mats down though, that have the plastic backing) straight away when she peed on it, she seemed to give up on it.


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

I took everything out of the crate...I feel bad though...don't want her to get cold at night. Tough love I guess? I agree with the special washings...I won't do that anymore.

Thanks!

~Elegant


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

I think their fur should keep them warm. Cloud sleeps in our bed, but sometimes he goes to his crate and sleeps there and there's nothing in there. I think he likes it because it's cooler.


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

I didnt want to start a new thread for this, but we are having this same issue. For some reason Phoebe is peeing in her crate EVERY night, and today I just found out she did it today during the day. 

We let her out at 11pm to pee, and then we get her up around 6. I know she can hold it that long, she has plenty of times before. Its almost as if she doesnt care to hold it? I think I went through this a little while ago too but I cant remember for how long. Could this be because I let her sleep with us for two weeks after the spay? Or could the spay itself be the cause? And if so could I expect it to stop eventually? 

She is 7 months old. Should I expect her to hold it all night? 

Routine is pee in the am around 6, get a drink and go back to bed until 8 (with me), and then I get up and she pee's again and then back in the crate until 3ish. During the evening she uses the pads when she has to, and around 11 I make her use them and she will. Then into the crate until the am.

Does that sound ok or am I doing something wrong? She is never out of my sight and hasn't had an accident in the house for a very long time. She knows to use the pads, and she also is pretty good at going when I tell her to. She is even going outside when it is nice, could that be a problem?

Thanks everyone. I am on my way home (hopefully soon) to bathe her, he said she is all wet









oh- and I was told she is too young to be sleeping in my bed (obviously), but at what age is appropriate? I'd really rather have her with me but I want to make sure she is trained first.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

If this is a new occurence, she should be checked for a UTI. Also, is she all wet like she might be urinating on herself in her sleep or is it clear she is squatting and going some place?

Her schedule might me messed up. It it is an ongoing type of thing, set your alarm and take her out at night. You can slowly, slowly move extend the time until she is going all night long. You can also take up her water a few hours before bed. 

Otherwise you should take a sample to the vet and discuss UTIs or the possibility of incontinence (which can be hormone related after a spay and easily treated with medication that the dog can usually be weaned off of).


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

Chanel had this problem right after her spay. She still does it occasionally, but sometimes it seems to be on purpose because she is mad that she isn't with me 24/7.

~Elegant


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

Thanks guys. Yes, shes wet. Also, its hard to find a spot on her bedding, its just all over damp, so I guess that means she could be going on herself in her sleep. I will get her up tonight to let her out then and call the vet in the am. I had no idea the spay could cause something like this. I will see what the vet says. Of course if it can happen, it will happen to Phoebe. I will give her extra 'baby' tonight.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Aww, I hope it's nothing serious. Poor Phoebe


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Spay incontinence really isn't too big of a deal and is not super common, but just one of those things that can happen. A UTI can also cause incontinence so she should be checked for that. They don't even know they're doing it. At least it is good news for your housetraining LOL


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

poor phoebe

more importantly, poor you









hope the vet figures it out


----------



## gigimom (Apr 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Elegant_@Oct 10 2004, 10:08 PM
> *I took everything out of the crate...I feel bad though...don't want her to get cold at night.  Tough love I guess?  I agree with the special washings...I won't do that anymore.
> 
> Thanks!
> ...


[/QUOTE]


My girls' breeder told me to do the same thing. She said they are smart enough to figure out that peeing on their bed isn't okay and by you taking it away each time she does the "bad thing" she'll evenutally stop. 

GiGi does this to me sometimes and I am like you, I hate doing it but I will strip her crate of all bedding until I wash again (I too have a set day for doing puppy laundry). Sometimes, she wont do it again for several days, other times, its as soon as I give it back. It just depends. I hope things work out for you. I know it can be frustrating hang in there.


----------

